# Hello from chitown



## Greg King (Mar 4, 2006)

I am new to this board and MA .A little about myself and family ,my son holds a brown belt in Kyuki do and is also in Judo and his Instructor is GrandMaster Ok Hyung Kim .we train at GrandMaster Kim's Dojang in Elgin Illinois the Oldest MA school in the Chicago area and headquarters to the American Kyuki do Federation.My wife and i just had our first belt test saturday the 25th .we decided to get in shape after receiving our 3rd degree blackbelt in the study of how to become a better couch potato.Don't know how we did on the test but i was informed i have a "horrible sidekick"(any advice is welcome on how to improve that is welcome. i am unable to lift my leg and kick above the waist)i'll keep y'all informed as my adventure continues ,as i am starting cold and am 40 years old and a white belt .Ahhhhhh the adventure begins


----------



## Lisa (Mar 4, 2006)

Welcome Greg.  Feel free to start any threads to help get the answers you seek.  There are many wonderful people here on MT that would be glad to help you.  Happy Posting! :wavey:


----------



## Xue Sheng (Mar 4, 2006)

Welcome

I feel you pain, I was once 40 too.


----------



## someguy (Mar 4, 2006)

Hello and welcome


----------



## shesulsa (Mar 4, 2006)

Hi Greg, and welcome to MartialTalk!  There's a thread floating around here somewhere about starting martial arts when older - there's a good bit of us here who fall into that category.

Holler if you need anything!:asian:


----------



## Drac (Mar 4, 2006)

Greeting and welcome to MT..40 you say? As *Xue Sheng* said I was once 40 too..That was a LOOOOOOONG time ago...


----------



## KenpoTess (Mar 4, 2006)

Good to have you aboard 

Enjoy and Welcome Greg ~!

~Tess


----------



## Jonathan Randall (Mar 4, 2006)

*Welcome to Martial Talk, Greg!*

Don't worry about your sidekick - improvement will come with time and practice. I commend you on taking up the martial arts. It will certainly push you beyond "your comfort zone", but you will be a better person because of it and you will also be involved in a productive family activity which is always good.


----------



## Gemini (Mar 4, 2006)

Welcome to MT, Greg. Lots of us (way) over 40 types here, so don't feel at all like you're alone. Starting over 40? Better late than never.


----------



## Touch Of Death (Mar 4, 2006)

Welcome to Martial Talk.
Sean Wold


----------



## bluemtn (Mar 4, 2006)

Welcome to Martial Talk!  You'll find lots of helpful people around here, that are more than happy to answer any questions you have.  happy posting!


----------



## MJS (Mar 4, 2006)

Welcome to the forum!

Mike


----------



## Greg King (Mar 5, 2006)

Thanks for the warm welcome .just thought i would let everyone know i did receive my new yellow stripe belt yesterday at class :supcool: , next form is Kicho.again thanks for the welcome .i will keep an update going on my progressartyon: .......Greg


----------



## Jade Tigress (Mar 5, 2006)

Hi Greg! Welcome to Martial Talk. I started training at age 39 so you're in good company. Best thing I ever did. Enjoy the board. :asian:


----------



## bydand (Mar 5, 2006)

Welcome,  restarted MA at 42.  Good luck and keep going!

Scott G.


----------



## cali_tkdbruin (Mar 5, 2006)

Welcome aboard. Enjoy your stay, I know I've enjoyed the ride. There's much MA info to be had here. :asian:


----------



## still learning (Mar 5, 2006)

Hello, Many of us have started later in life (after 40), I did. Sure many of us are not very flexable and in the real world...it is not needed to kick above the waist height. ( I wish I could too!)

Forcus on what you can do...and make that sidekick effective for you...especially learning to hit/takeout someone knees. (whether on the ground on your back or standing up. 

Enjoy the learning , they say it only takes "HARDWORK"....the rest is easy....Aloha


----------



## IcemanSK (Mar 11, 2006)

Welcome Greg! As I mentioned in another post, I'm originally from So. Elgin, IL. I'm very familliar w/ GM Ok Hyung Kim & Kyu-Kido. You're in good hands. Don't worry about being older & starting out. Give yourself some slack. Stretch while watching tv, rather eatin' chips. 

Any help I can be, just holler.


----------



## Greg King (Mar 11, 2006)

IcemanSK said:
			
		

> Welcome Greg! As I mentioned in another post, I'm originally from So. Elgin, IL. I'm very familliar w/ GM Ok Hyung Kim & Kyu-Kido. You're in good hands. Don't worry about being older & starting out. Give yourself some slack. Stretch while watching tv, rather eatin' chips.
> 
> Any help I can be, just holler.


Iceman i also grew up in So.Elgin graduated in 83' any chance we know each other?


----------



## Jade Tigress (Mar 11, 2006)

Greg King said:
			
		

> Iceman i also grew up in So.Elgin graduated in 83' any chance we know each other?



Interesting, I doubt we know each other but I graduated from Elk Grove High School in '82. Small world.


----------



## Cryozombie (Mar 11, 2006)

I miss the Martial Arts store Kim had on Spring Street.



​


----------



## Greg King (Mar 11, 2006)

Jade Tigress said:
			
		

> Interesting, I doubt we know each other but I graduated from Elk Grove High School in '82. Small world.


Very small world I am in Elk Grove often for my job .not much has changed .I miss Kim's shop also.my friends and i bought our first throwing stars there ,little did we know when we threw them they sliced our hands to bits...ahhhh to be young again


----------



## HKphooey (Mar 12, 2006)

Welcome to MT!


----------



## Greg King (Mar 12, 2006)

HKphooey said:
			
		

> Welcome to MT!


Love the avitar HKPhooey


----------



## tkd_jen (Mar 15, 2006)

Greetings, welcome to MT, there is a lot of great, knowledgable people here.


----------



## Cujo (Mar 15, 2006)

Welcome to MT.
Pax
Cujo


----------



## 7starmantis (Mar 16, 2006)

Welcome to the boards and good luck in your training!

7sm


----------

